# Baby carp fish tank advise



## AceRoguePhoenix

Have had my baby carp in a tank for 2 days now how a air pump and a filter and already the water is cloudy...

HELP PLEASE!!!


----------



## Guest

Can I ask, why do you have a carp in an indoor aquarium? Unless you own a very big tank, Common Carp (_Cyprinius carpio_) can easily grow to 90cm/3ft in length and should be in a spacious pond.

The water is cloudy because of two reasons, 1) the filter isn't cycled, and/or 2) the filter simply can't cope with the amount of waste being produced by the fish.

I'd advise returning the carp to wherever you obtained it from or rehome it to a large pond, and read some more info on fishkeeping before going any further. I believe you were advised against keeping carp in an indoor aquarium on this thread, clearly the advice given by myself and other members hasn't been heeded.


----------



## Ali82

I've grown small koi in a tank inside over winter a couple of times but it requires some work and as said previously they can't be kept for any length of time. One one occasion I grew on 3nr 3-4 inch fish and on another occasion 2nr 6-7 inch fish both in a 4 foot tank with 1 external and 1 large internal filter. Even then I was doing 2 25% water changes a week to maintain water quality and they were only kept in there 3-4months max. All are now living happily in my 3500gallon pond.


----------



## chickenrun

Hi my grandad kept a mirror, common and ghost carp in his tank and they were fine they lived for years.

carp will only grow to a certian size in a tank so if in a small tank they wont grow, they will never grow to the size of the tank. 

Mitch


----------



## Guest

chickenrun said:


> Hi my grandad kept a mirror, common and ghost carp in his tank and they were fine they lived for years.
> 
> carp will only grow to a certian size in a tank so if in a small tank they wont grow, they will never grow to the size of the tank.
> 
> Mitch


You know Mitch, keeping fish in a tank that's too small to deliberately restrict their growth is called stunting. Technically, it's animal cruelty.

The fish weren't 'fine', they simply took a long time to die.


----------



## tillymax

Chillinator said:


> You know Mitch, keeping fish in a tank that's too small to deliberately restrict their growth is called stunting. Technically, it's animal cruelty.
> 
> The fish weren't 'fine', they simply took a long time to die.


couldn't agree more here. I wonder what would happen if someone on here said "I put my great dane in a cage suitable for a westie, its 5 years old now and its growth is stunnted but it looks happy"


----------



## chickenrun

Chillinator said:


> You know Mitch, keeping fish in a tank that's too small to deliberately restrict their growth is called stunting. Technically, it's animal cruelty.
> 
> The fish weren't 'fine', they simply took a long time to die.


In RED dont talk crap

Theres always one idiot on here ...lets all go by the book, think you need to lighten up and live alittle.

I didnt say my grandads tank was small did I no.

If its animal cruelty then why do fish shops sell them in fish tanks for fish tanks?

If the lad wants to put carp in a tank then thats up to him.

What about all these fishing lakes in the country that are full of carp (they will only grow to a certian size) for match fisherman is that wrong? well if it was then it wouldnt be aloud.

There alot of things in this world that is right or wrong but do we stick to them no I didnt think so.


----------



## Guest

chickenrun said:


> In RED dont talk crap
> 
> Theres always one idiot on here ...lets all go by the book, think you need to lighten up and live alittle.
> 
> I didnt say my grandads tank was small did I no.
> 
> If its animal cruelty then why do fish shops sell them in fish tanks for fish tanks?
> 
> If the lad wants to put carp in a tank then thats up to him.
> 
> What about all these fishing lakes in the country that are full of carp (they will only grow to a certian size) for match fisherman is that wrong? well if it was then it wouldnt be aloud.
> 
> There alot of things in this world that is right or wrong but do we stick to them no I didnt think so.


You appear to know nothing of what I'm talking about, so I'll go easy on you. However, allow me to make a few very valid points:

1) You implied that it is absolutely fine to keep carp in a small tank, as I will prove:



> carp will only grow to a certian size in a tank so if in a small tank they wont grow


*Fish - including Carp - do not grow to the size of their tank, outside growth will stop however internal organs continue to grow. The fish die as a result.
*
2) I know of very few responsible to reputable aquatic stores that sell any variety of Common carp (including Mirror carp, Ghost Carp, Koi etc) inside indoor aquariums or even recommend them for sale to people with aquariums. Either way, the fish will probably only be in the aquatic store for a few weeks before they're sold on.

3) The Carp that are stocked in commercial fishing lakes are F1/F2 hybrids. They are a genetic cross between a variety of the Common carp (e.g. Mirror, Ghost) and Crucian carp - they grow to a smaller size because of natural genetics. Crucian carp rarely exceed 46cm/18" in length.

The allele that results in the relatively small size of the Crucian carp (in comparison to other carp species) becomes 'dominant' in the F1/F2 hybrid, whereas the 'size allele' from the Common carp variety becomes 'recessive'.

The hybrids that are produced still have the genes from the parent Common carp, however they grow to the adult size of the other Crucian carp parent because of this dominant allele.

Has this been understood clearly enough?


----------



## tillymax

Chillinator said:


> You appear to know nothing of what I'm talking about, so I'll go easy on you. However, allow me to make a few very valid points:
> 
> 1) You implied that it is absolutely fine to keep carp in a small tank, as I will prove:
> 
> *Fish - including Carp - do not grow to the size of their tank, outside growth will stop however internal organs continue to grow. The fish die as a result.
> *
> 2) I know of very few responsible to reputable aquatic stores that sell any variety of Common carp (including Mirror carp, Ghost Carp, Koi, Crucians etc) inside indoor aquariums or even recommend them for sale to people with aquariums. Either way, the fish will probably only be in the aquatic store for a few weeks before they're sold on.
> 
> 3) The Carp that are stocked in commercial fishing lakes are F1/F2 hybrids. They are a genetic cross between a variety of the Common carp (e.g. Mirror, Ghost) and Crucian carp - they grow to a smaller size because of natural genetics. Crucian carp rarely exceed 46cm/18" in length.
> 
> The allele that results in the relatively small size of the Crucian carp (in comparison to other carp species) becomes 'dominant' in the F1/F2 hybrid, whereas the 'size allele' from the Common carp variety becomes 'recessive'.
> 
> The hybrids that are produced still have the genes from the parent Common carp, however they grow to the adult size of the other Crucian carp parent because of this dominant allele.
> 
> Has this been understood clearly enough?


Brilliant post, couldn't have put it better myself. People are so IGNORENT to the needs of fish and it really piddles me off.

People just don't care and its sickening that they value one animal diffrent to anouther. I look at my beautiful fish and tank and wonder how people can be so cruel to such amazing animals


----------



## tillymax

chickenrun said:


> In RED dont talk crap
> 
> Theres always one idiot on here ...lets all go by the book, think you need to lighten up and live alittle.
> 
> I didnt say my grandads tank was small did I no.
> 
> If its animal cruelty then why do fish shops sell them in fish tanks for fish tanks?
> 
> If the lad wants to put carp in a tank then thats up to him.
> 
> What about all these fishing lakes in the country that are full of carp (they will only grow to a certian size) for match fisherman is that wrong? well if it was then it wouldnt be aloud.
> 
> There alot of things in this world that is right or wrong but do we stick to them no I didnt think so.


Just because shops do it doesn't mean it is correct any reputable shop WOULD NEVER EVER sell any type of carp for a fish tank.

very very ignorent....i wonder if fish had fur how different this discution would be!!!!


----------



## Fishyfins

chickenrun said:


> In RED dont talk crap
> 
> Theres always one idiot on here ...lets all go by the book, think you need to lighten up and live alittle.
> 
> I didnt say my grandads tank was small did I no.
> 
> If its animal cruelty then why do fish shops sell them in fish tanks for fish tanks?
> 
> If the lad wants to put carp in a tank then thats up to him.
> 
> What about all these fishing lakes in the country that are full of carp (they will only grow to a certian size) for match fisherman is that wrong? well if it was then it wouldnt be aloud.
> 
> There alot of things in this world that is right or wrong but do we stick to them no I didnt think so.


yeah, there is always one idiot on here, and sadly, i think in this case, its you!

Were here to give expert advise on fishkeeping in all its forms. if something is wrong, then we will obviously tell people about it. if there is no easy way of putting i, it cannot be helped, people need to be told. the simple fact is, keeping carp in an inside aquarium is wrong! Chillinator and the others are correct in their advise that fish do NOT grow to the size of the tank. when kept in a small aquarium, a fish may well appear to stop growing, howeverm their internal organs, and in many cases, fins, do not stop growing. this leads to a very painful existence for the fish, and eventual death through internal haemoriging, or disease brought on through stress. fish just dont seem to "complain" about it, as a survival thing. in the wild, if a fish shows outward signs of illness and weakness, it is easy prey, so they have adapted to only show such things when its very serious indeed, usually on the point of death. so simply saying the fish didnt look ill or obviously wernt in any pain holds no validity either.

at the end of the day, keeping pottentially big fish in small aquaria is wrong, plain and simple, because it leads to the suffering and death of the animal in question. yes, some aquarium shops still advise it, but this does not in any way make it right. hell, ive known aquarium shops picketted for selling goldfish bowls in the past, and bowls are now banned in several places in Europe!

and if you need any more proof, here...

Fishkeeping myths that just refuse to die | Blog | Practical Fishkeeping

link to a Practical Fishkeeping article from only a few weeks ago about fishkeeping myths. and the first myth covered? yup, fish grow to the size of the tanks. read and learn.

now do yourself a favour and actually read up about these things in the future, try to learn a bit about the subject instead of leaping in without any knowledge. and certainly dont needlessly and very rudely flame someone who simply tries to point out the fact that you are wrong (which in this case, you are). you, my friend, need to learn some manners!


----------



## Punkyfish

I have 3 Ghost carp - have had for nearly a year.

Didn't fully understand what I was buying when buying them (please avoid any lectured replies - I wouldn't make the same mistake again).

I keep them with 2 small cat fish and 2 barbs - all sold together.

The tank is approximately 50-60 litres and all the fish (carp being biggest) are less than 6cm long.

The fish SEEM to be well though the carp are very excitable.

How much longer is it responsible to keep them for?
What's the best way to re-home them responsibly?

Thanks


----------



## colley614

I bought a fish a few years ago thinking it was a goldfish and kept it in a tank as such eventually its tail started to curl over up its back so I took it to my main local fish supplier who quickly pointed out it was not a goldfish but was in fact a koi. 

The fact of the matter is most Carp need deep water as the lack of water 
pressure will deform the fishes skeleton. This is what my lfs informed me whilst euthanasia needed to be performed on my fish. If you want to try and convince me otherwise then show me your degree in marine biology and your 3 decades of experience with fish. If not I'm sticking to his advice and always have.


----------



## Punkyfish

So short of lopping the poor chaps heads off is there any advice on how I can potentially re-home them?

Carp farm or breeding sites for example?

Please note they have continued to grow in size (now nearing 5-6cm)

Regards


----------



## Yomper

you could try joining a few fish keeping forums i am on a few different ones mainly marine fish for me but there are loads of coldwater forums and mixed temp waters who specialise in fish especially cold water and offer them there to people. or stick them on gumtree and only offer them to people who can prove there going to a suitable home


----------

